# Panfish rod help



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

sfw1960 said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes.
> I buy the Shimano sticks, and they don't even ask for a receipt!
> I even asked if I could cut the broken one on half to save shipping charges and they said YES!
> Cost me about $11 sent Fed Ex and I had the newest model to replace my failed rod...
> Hard to beat C/S like that.


It's always been worth it to me to pay more for a rod with a lifetime warranty. Even if you never use it, it's a peace of mind thing to me. I've sent back a legend series St. Croix with no issues, and I've dealt with Powell customer service, and it was very easy and a very good experience. I'll always spend the extra money for a lifetime rod.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## papaRojo (Sep 5, 2012)

I was at Cabelas yesterday and found an amazing feeling rod it is ESP brand. Comes in 5'5" I fell in love with I just wanted to ask the recommended lure weight is up to 1/16 oz. Will this cover most of what I want to use it for smaller jigs and worm fishing for crappies and bluegills? 

When I worm fish I usually throw 2 or 3 of the smallest splitshots I have and a hook.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

papaRojo said:


> I was at Cabelas yesterday and found an amazing feeling rod it is ESP brand. Comes in 5'5" I fell in love with I just wanted to ask the recommended lure weight is up to 1/16 oz. Will this cover most of what I want to use it for smaller jigs and worm fishing for crappies and bluegills?
> 
> When I worm fish I usually throw 2 or 3 of the smallest splitshots I have and a hook.



i have cast 1 and 3/4 oz weight on my rods meant to hold only 3/8 oz. so i am sure your fine just be careful with it don't throw it hard if it over the weight cause you could crack the blank in half. just a light lob is all i do with that much weight on a light rod... and don't set the hook like the bass guys on t.v. that will break a rod too... other then that it should be fine even if you used 1 once lead weights with what your using you can cast hard as you want...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got one of these for a leave it in the truck and let it try to survive crappie stick. it has survived, and is actually a decent rod. Has handled a couple steelhead and numerous cats and carp as well.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ssic-Crappie-Rod-80&i=726477&r=view&from=grid


----------



## kyflintlock (Feb 23, 2011)

The basspro crappiemaxx in 7ft w cork handle is the shlitz for feeling and putting them in the box.


----------



## Fishbite (Jun 26, 2013)

I just picked up a 6'6" light action st croix at gander mountain for 70 bucks, it's a nice rod.


Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

For perching on Lake St. Clair I keep a couple of these on hand. Landed several BIG smallies with no problem. Even bigger Sheephead. 
TIP: Paint the tip of the rod a bright color. Watch the rod tip while fishing. I've found that the biggest perch will "tic" the rod tip once and then never move. You rarely feel it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespea...cb3a75a45ec5&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

ESOX said:


> I got one of these for a leave it in the truck and let it try to survive crappie stick. it has survived, and is actually a decent rod. Has handled a couple steelhead and numerous cats and carp as well.
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ssic-Crappie-Rod-80&i=726477&r=view&from=grid


I have been looking at those.. They seem pretty nice. I am looking into a pan fish rod also.. I'm not sure what I should be looking for though.. I have been looking at lights and ultra lights and things anywhere from 5' to 10' ... I am gathering the longer rods are to cast farther is all? I need some rod schooling 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

BryPaulD said:


> I have been looking at those.. They seem pretty nice. I am looking into a pan fish rod also.. I'm not sure what I should be looking for though.. I have been looking at lights and ultra lights and things anywhere from 5' to 10' ... I am gathering the longer rods are to cast farther is all? I need some rod schooling
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A 9" gill on a 10' steel head rod with 1-2-4lb is a rush, I have a ton of floats/bobbers - but just like last SAT AM, I was running a pair of marabou 1/64 oz jigs with a 1/16 drop shot weight in 29FOW...
I usually will fish 5-50FOW right over the side.... I even "like" bobbers - just don't have much use for them.

I have 2 Silstar Pinnacle, 2 8.5' Cabela's Whuppin' Sticks & 2 12' Silstar Limit (kind of heavy - weight-wise) crappie rods - and I like them in that order. 

I would say check out the Pinnacle Vertex IM7 rods, good stick for the money!
RAS


----------

